# Progynova and nausea



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i started prognova yesterday 2 pills a day and as before i feel sick, just wondering how common it was

so girls does it make you feel sick too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wasn't on Progynova but I was prescribed Climeval (spelling ?) with our 2nd FET from ovulation onwards as womb lining was a little thin.......and if I remember correctly I felt slightly nauseous....but then I normally get some nausea (amongst other things) from ovulation onwards anyway, even in natural cycles.

Side effects/symptoms of oestrogen (naturally and supplements such as Progynova/Climeval etc...basically it's HRT) include....


breast pain, tenderness or enlargement
headache/migraine
nausea
abdominal pain
bloating
windiness
indigestion
tiredness
anxiety
dizziness
swelling of the ankles due to to fluid retention
skin reactions such as rash and itch
PMS like symptoms


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi

I started taking prodynova on Monday, 3 a day and despite very clearly asking the clinic if there would be side effects and them very clearly saying NO, I feel extremely tired, my hips/ovaries/lower back ache and I feel slightly sick.  So I think yes there are side effects even if the clinic tells you there are not!  

However, no injections makes me much happier this time round!  My clinic is saying I take these for 6 weeks at 3 a day - anyone else taking these for so long?


----------

